# Kommentare zu: Shimano sucht junge Karpfenangler für Tribal Jugendteam



## Anglerboard-Team (6. Juni 2006)

Hier gibts die Infos, ab hier könnt Ihr kommentieren und diskutieren>>>


----------



## Phoenix-mk (8. Juni 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Shimano sucht junge Karpfenangler für Tribal Jugendteam*

Da sollten doch eigentlich ein paar "Jung"boarides interesse dran haben!
Ich für meinen Teil hätte mich beworben aber nunja ich bin wohl nicht mehr geeignet...


----------



## OssiKarpfen (1. Juli 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Shimano sucht junge Karpfenangler für Tribal Jugendteam*

hi... ich hab mal ne frage...
muss es mir peinlich sein wenn ich mich dort mit einem karpfen von nur 20 pfund bewerbe?
MfG Sascha
|wavey:


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Juli 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Shimano sucht junge Karpfenangler für Tribal Jugendteam*

Nö!!!


----------



## Karpfenkilla@tobi (6. Juli 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Shimano sucht junge Karpfenangler für Tribal Jugendteam*

Ich werde mich da bewerben mit meinen 25Pfund Karpfen.
Ich suche bloss noch einen Teampartner


----------



## fischfan112 (8. Juli 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Shimano sucht junge Karpfenangler für Tribal Jugendteam*

also ich für meinen teil würd mich niemals für nen 20pfund karpfen beschwerem bei mir fang ich meistens auch nur karpfen in der 4-7 kg marke aber hatte au schon nen 15kg


----------



## bennie (8. Juli 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Shimano sucht junge Karpfenangler für Tribal Jugendteam*

wenn man das Tackle abgeräumt hat, muss man dann noch was machen?


----------



## Karpfenkilla@tobi (8. Juli 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Shimano sucht junge Karpfenangler für Tribal Jugendteam*

Ich denk mal man soll damit angeln, oder.  

Und man bekommt dann bestimmt neu entwicklungen und soll die dann testen.


----------



## bennie (8. Juli 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Shimano sucht junge Karpfenangler für Tribal Jugendteam*

Glaube ich kaum. Dafür hat Shimano andere Leute.


----------



## Karpfenkilla@tobi (8. Juli 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Shimano sucht junge Karpfenangler für Tribal Jugendteam*

Stimmt auch wieder.


----------



## fischfan112 (11. Juli 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Shimano sucht junge Karpfenangler für Tribal Jugendteam*

weiß einer von euch was das denn genau ist also was wir dann machen müssen ich will mich da bewerben weiß aber ehrlichgesagt nich was das is^^


----------



## flasche (12. November 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Shimano sucht junge Karpfenangler für Tribal Jugendteam*

Hey mein Kumpel un Ich würden gern mit machen sind leider nur 13 . Gibs da vieleicht ne Aussname


----------



## Dopemaster61 (13. November 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Shimano sucht junge Karpfenangler für Tribal Jugendteam*

Das war für 2006!!!! weiß nicht ob du das überlesen hast


----------



## CarpioDiem (13. November 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Shimano sucht junge Karpfenangler für Tribal Jugendteam*

...no comment... #6


----------



## Bushmaster3k (4. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Shimano sucht junge Karpfenangler für Tribal Jugendteam*

doch lol


----------

